# Belly Boat-Cup......



## MxkxFxsh (30. August 2002)

@ All

Für alle die es interessiert:
Der nächste Belly Boat-Cup   findet am *06.10.2002 *   statt.  :k 

Anmeldungen *nur*  bei Franky´s Angelshop , in Ahrensburg.  :g 

Cool bleiben Leute, man wird nur zugelassen mit Rettungsweste !     :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2002)

Moin Mike!
Gute Info. Am 6.10. bin ich aber in Meschendorf. Und andere Boardies auch. Komm doch auch is besser!  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. August 2002)

@ Jörg
hmm.... ich weiss noch nicht?  ;+ 
Werde wohl doch zum BB-Cup.
Sorry, vielleicht (bestimmt) ein ander mal.  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2002)

na mensch Mike, ein BB Cup kannst de bei uns ber auch bekommen.    :z


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. August 2002)

Am 6.10 bin ich dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. August 2002)

Jau Chrischan !!! #6 

Lass uns mal versuchen unter die Ersten 10 zu kommen.
Vielleicht bekommen wir mal nen Preis ab ??

Man sieht sich ...... :q  :q  :q 
...und seh ich dann Deinen neuen BB-Rutenhalter ??


----------



## Nordlicht (31. August 2002)

@ Mike 
ich werde wohl zu 99 % nach meschendorf zu jörg fahren, ich nehme mein boot mit und da uwe auf sein zweites kind warten muss #r brauche ich noch jemanden der mir den anker hochzieht....ich hätte also noch ein plätzchen frei #:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. August 2002)

@ nordlicht

Vielen Dank. :m 
Aber bin nun beim BB-Cup angemeldet und auf 2 Hochzeiten zu gleich tanzen, kann man nicht.

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht ausgehoben, soll heissen bestimmt ein ander mal !   
Danke.


----------



## Maddin (31. August 2002)

Manno, ich hau extra einen Tag früher von Fünen ab, lass die
Meerforellen weiter wachsen um mit Mike beim BB-Cup abzusahnen
und ihr wollt ihn mir ausspannen :q


----------



## Bellyman (9. September 2002)

@ Mike,
ich denke du hast eine Einladung nach Langeland??? ;+ 
Wat den nu??
Bellyman


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. September 2002)

@ Micha

Bis zum 05.10.  !!!!
Bin am 06.10. dann wieder an der Küste!  :k 

Du weisst doch, An-und Abreisetage sind DK immer Samstags.


----------



## Bellyman (10. September 2002)

Hei Mike,
ist ja unfair, auf Langeland heimlich üben und dann ungebremst den Cup abaugen........!!!
Hast du das guuuuuuuut................
Bellyman


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. September 2002)

@ Bellyman

Na Micha, ob das noch gut für mich wird, wird sich erst noch rausstellen.
Hängt doch alles wieder vom Wetter ab.   
Eine Woche stramm durch mit starkem Wind und wechselden Luftdrücken und was sonst noch blödes dazu kommen kann und schon ist die Woche Langeland den Bach runter und man sitzt in der Hütte und sagt sich: Warum ? Warum gerade bei meiner Woche ?   
Also werde ich sehen wie trainiert oder frustriert ich beim BB-Cup dabei bin?  :q


----------



## Mefo (11. September 2002)

Hallo MikeFish,
wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht werden uns aber beim BB-Cup kennen lernen.
Hoffentlich nimmt die Wassertemperatur noch erheblich ab,ansonsten wird es eine mühsame Angelegenheit um an den Fisch zu kommen.

Bis zum 06.10.02

Gruß Richard


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. September 2002)

@ Mefo

Na dann werden wir uns ja beim BB-Cup kennenlernen.
Freue mich drauf.

Mühsam kann es werden. War letztes Jahr auch so und trotzdem waren Leute dabei die hatten 15 oder mehr Dorsche gefangen!  
Also Fisch ist da, nur ihn überzeugen das er gerade genau Deinen Haken nimmt  :m  ...das wird das Mühsal werden.  :q


----------



## Mefo (12. September 2002)

@Mike Fish

Bin öfter in Hohenfelde mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee.
Die letzten Wochen war der Fisch erst ab 15 meter zu kriegen.
Darunter absolut nichts,nada ,nullina.
Ein Freund von mir angelte letzte Woche mit Naturköder ,hat sich bei Behrensdorf 4 Std .treiben lassen , nur das eine oder andere mal versetzt,das Ergebniss  3 Klieschen und 4 sowas von untermaßigen Dorschen.Nicht ein einziger brauchbarer dabei.

Gruß Richard


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. September 2002)

@ Mefo

ja so was es diesen Sommer.  
Also es kann *nur*  besser werden  :m 

Aber 4 Stunden auf´m Teich.... nur treiben lassen.... man da würde mir aber die Blase platzen! #d
Ich nehm solche Berichte immer nur zur Kenntnis, aber glauben.....  :g  
*Egal.*   :q   :q   :q


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2002)

@Mike
Ich war bei meinen meisten Touren länger als 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Mefo (14. September 2002)

Hi,
Wenn man seine Notdurft vorher erledigt sind je nach Wassertemperatur 4-6 Std. kein Problem.  Beim Angeln kann ich mich mit so nebensächlichkeiten wie pullern nicht befassenen.Habe genug mit den Dorschen zu tun. :q 

Gruß aus Plön
Richard


----------



## Broesel (14. September 2002)

tstss...ich habe zwar kein Belly-Boot, aber Probleme gibts...  
Mir reicht das schon, wenn ich mit der Gummihaut am Strand rumflitze und zwischendurch diese decke Pelle abstreifen muß, um dem kleinen Mann die große Welt zu zeigen... :q

Schon ein weiterer Grund sich nicht mit so nem überdeminsionalen Rettungsring aufs Wasser zu begeben, da ich Kaffee und ein schönes Alsterwasser liebend gerne trinke... #g 

Da würde ich ja kaum noch zum Fischen kommen... :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. September 2002)

@ Mikefish
Warst noch nie unter den ersten 10? Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja ein nicht übersehbares Leck im BB! Deshalb war ich ja leider nicht voll einsetzbar und mußte ständig das Angeln unterbrechen und Luft pumpen! :e Das werde ich wohl nicht haben. Werde mein Rutenhalterprototyp mitbringen. Selbstkosten ca. 25 €! Gebote werden von mir angenommen!Startpreis 1000 €! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. September 2002)

@ BBangler

Also vom Spassfaktor her gesehen, war ich immer Sieger. :m 
Und das ist mir eigentlich das Wichtigste, Spass haben.
Wenn man dann natürlich noch nen materiellen Gewinn abräumen kann..... na umso besser.   
Ich denke, das ich auch mal dahin kommen werde?
Manchmal ist ja weniger = mehr !


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

Also ein Bellyboat-Cup würde mich auch mal interessieren. :k 
Ich habe zwar noch kein Bellyboat,aber es dürfte wohl kein Problem sein eins bis Oktober zu organisieren.
Wo kann man denn genaueres darüber erfahren(über den Cup)?
Startgeld,genauer Austragungsort,welche Angelmethoden sind erlaubt(natürlicher Köder,Spinnfischen),wo bekommt man einen Angelschein für die Gegend her und wie kann man Kontakt mit der &quot;Cupleitung&quot; aufnehmen?
Ist die Rettungsweste wirklich Pflicht-wenn ja,reicht dann so eine ,wie die Surfer sie benutzen?(ich meine damit eine ohne Nackenstütze).
Grundsätzlich habe ich schon ziemlich viel Erfahrung im Meeresfischen-nur eben nicht vom Bellyboat-vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tips geben,wie´ich meinen ersten Bellyboat Trip gut überstehe.
Ganz nebenbei hätte ich nämlich evtl. Anfang Oktober dazu Zeit. :z 
Ich hätte zwar noch einige Anschaffungen zu machen , aber es würde mich schon brennend interessieren,auch wenn ich dann sehr weit zu fahren hätte und mir noch eine Unterkunft suchen müßte .
Na ja,mal sehen.Vielleicht sehe ich dann endlich mal die &quot;Großen&quot;der Bellyboatseiten aus dem Anglerboard-
wäre mir eine Ehre!!
 :q


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

Bei E-bay versteigert einer sein angeblich unbenutztes v-type-Bellyboat stillwater (Neupreis 600DM-für Startpreis 190 Euro)--ist das Ding brauchbar? ;+ 
Man findet es unter dem Suchbegriff:&quot;Bellyboat--einzige Anzeige!


----------



## hecht24 (15. September 2002)

zu teuer
ich kann ein nagelneues von jenzi,verpackt fuer 159 euro besorgen.


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

@Hecht24
Hört sich gut an;kann man da irgendwo ein Bild von sehen?

Weiß niemand etwas genaueres über diesen BBCup??
Oder wollt ihr mich blutigen Anfänger nicht dabei haben? :c 
 :c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2002)

Der Organisator vom BB-Cup ist Franky´s-Angelshop in Ahrensburg. Tel. 04102/81618
Dort erfährst Du mehr und kannst Dich auch *NUR*  dort anmelden!
Und beeil Dich, denn der BB-Cup findet schon am 06.10.02 statt.


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

Vielen Dank MikeFish!
Werde da gleich die nächsten Tage mal anrufen und auf der Karte suchen ,wo das genau liegt.
Freue mich schon-hoffentlich klappt es noch alles zu organisieren. :z  :z  :z


----------



## hecht24 (15. September 2002)

@angelemmy pm ist raus


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

Danke 
habe auch eine pm zurückgeschrieben.


Habe mir gerade mal die HP von MikeFish angesehen-wirklich gut gemacht.
Viele Bilder-sehr interessant und informativ.


----------



## Broesel (15. September 2002)

@Angleremmy,

Ahrensburg liegt nord-östlich von Hamburg und ist von der A1 nur 10 Minuten (wenn überhaupt)entfernt. 

Somit hast einen ganz groben Anhaltspunkt, wo Ahrensburg liegt..


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. September 2002)

@all
ist ja nett das ihr auch Angellemmy den Veranstalter sagt. Nur als Anfänger , der noch nie im BB gesessen hat, gleich an einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen finde ich nicht so gut!
Ich begrüße immer beim BB-Cup neue Leute kennenzulernen, nur Anfänger sollten schon außerhalb dieser Veranstaltung ihre Erfahrungen sammeln! Man kann ausserhalb dieser Veranstaltung sich das Wetter und den termin aussuchen und den Strand. Bei der Veranstaltung kann man das Wetter nicht ändern und der Strand wird morgens beschlossen. Wenn wir Windstärke 6 haben, wird die Veranstaltung entweder abgebrochen oder man sucht sich einen geschüßten Strand. Westwinde Katharienhof. Ostwind Stärke 5-6 Dazendorf als Beispiel! Ansonsten wird immer ein Strand gewählt, wo der Wind auflandig kommt! Hat man keine Erfahrungen mit dem BB, wird diese Ausfahrt zur Höllenfahrt und wird nur reingeschleppt!Bißchen Erfahrungen wären schon nicht schlecht! Man angelt ja nicht vom Land aus sondern vom BB wo man nach paar 100 Metern schon Wassertiefen von 5 bis 15m unter sich hat! Es nehmen jedes Jahr ca. 40 leute dran teil und wenn da 10 Anfänger dran teilnehmen, die schon erste Erfahrungen mit BB gesammelt haben, ist der Veranstalter schon ausgelastet. Ist nur Frage der Zeit, wenn irgendwann was schlimmeres passiert als letztes Jahr! Irgendwann säuft einer dann ab und die Schuld ist dann nicht beim Veranstalter zusuchen!

Sammel erstmal bei ruhigen Windverhältnissen eigene Erfahrungen und wenn Du dich dann fit fühlst dann schließ Dich lieber mal einer kleineren Gruppe an wie zum mit Mikefish! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2002)

@ BBangler

Wo soll ein Anfänger Erfahrung sammeln, als in der Gemeinschaft, die beim BB-Cup sogar noch mit Sicherungsbooten bestückt ist ?  ;+ 

Du musst Dich bestimmt nicht um den Anfänger kümmern, nein das musst Du nicht !!   

Wenn mich ein Anfänger darum bittet ihm was zu zeigen, werde ich das tun. Frag mal MeFoMan. Und wenn ich dadurch nicht einen der ersten 10 Plätze erreiche, ist mir das wurscht !! Aber ich konnte einem Anfänger weiterhelfen.  :m 

Achja..... wir haben beim BB-Cup noch nie voll gegen den Wind gefischt !! Im Gegenteil, er wurden immer geschützte Strände ausgesucht.


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

@Bellyboatangler 
Ich kann dich schon verstehen,denn ich weiß wie es ist,wenn man seine &quot;Heilige Zeit&quot; am Wasser-am besten noch während eines Wettbewerbes-die ganze Zeit von totalen Anfängern umgeben ist und man kommt selbst nur eingeschränkt zum Angeln.
Nur meiner Meinung nach wäre das hier auch was ganz anderes :das einzige ,was hier neu für mich ist,ist die Benutzung des Bellyboats.
Aber ich traue mir das schon zu,mit einem Gummireif um den Bauch und ein paar Flossen an den Füßen auf Fischfang zu gehen.Ich kann mich ja an anderen Anglern orientieren,ohne sie zu belästigen.Ich sehe ,wie weit die anderen rauspaddeln-weiter werde ich dann wohl kaum selbst rauspaddeln-kann mir nicht vorstellen ,daß irgendjemand so blöd ist.
Sollte ich nichts fangen ,weil ich alles total falsch mache,kann es dir doch nur Recht sein,dann mache ich nicht noch -mit Anfängerglück-eine gute Platzierung und niemand muß sich schwarzärgern :e 
@MikeFish
Danke!
Wenn ich kommen kann werde ich eh einige Tage vorher da sein und schon mal ein Bischen üben .
Ich komme aus dem Saarland und muß daher mind.10 Stunden(je nach Verkehr) fahren .Daher lohnt es sich einfach nicht nur für einen Tag ---ich denke nach zwei,drei Tagen wird keiner mehr merken,daß ich totaler Anfänger bin.
Höchstens noch an meinen gefangenen(oder eben nicht gefangenen)Fischen. :a  :s 
@Bellyboatangler
Sollte ich es schaffen,noch teilzunehmen und du bekommst raus ,wer ich bin ,geb ich einen aus!!! :m


----------



## hecht24 (15. September 2002)

angelemmy
trainieren kann man auch gut in holland mit dem bellyboot.


----------



## Angleremmy (15. September 2002)

Bei Scheveningen?
Oder an welche Region hast du so gedacht?
Das ist nämlich nicht so weit weg von mir .
Nichtmal die Hälfte der Strecke,wie zur Ostsee.
Aber kann man dort in der Nordsee wirklich auch irgendetwas fangen--habe da eher schlechte Erfahrungen(nur vom Land und vom Boot).


----------



## Mefo (15. September 2002)

Hi , kann mich @MikeFish nur anschließen.Habe auch kein Problem ein oder zwei Augen auf ein unerfahrenen BB Angler zu werfen .Wenn das Wetter im Grenzbereich sein sollte muß man ihn abraten ins Wasser zu gehen.Sicherheit geht vor!!!Wenn die Ausrüstung und das Wetter stimmt wird er eine ganze Menge an Erfahrung und Eindrücke mitnehmen können.Besser als alleine bei ablandigem Wind ,dann ein Krampf oder eine Flosse weg usw.da mag man gar nicht dran denken !!
Wenn man einige Berichte von so genannten BB Anglern liest die 1-3 Km raus auf die Ostsee fahren.Hat das nicht mehr viel mit Sicherheit zu tun.Habe schon erlebt das der  Wind in 10 min um geschätzte 3 Windstärken zunahm,dann braucht man ein Propeller im A....... um vorwärts zu kommen.Auch wenn mann ein sehr guter Schwimmer ist wird man 20 -60 min für 1-3 km benötigen und das in der Schwimmhalle bei 20° Wassertemperatur.
Also BB-Neulinge sollten immer mit erfahrenen auf die Ostsee.

Gruß aus Plön


----------



## hecht24 (15. September 2002)

es gibt da zb gute binnenseen mit hecht und zander.
oder auch forellengewaesser wie das veerse meer.
im meer gibts gewaesser mit steinbuhnen davor,das man nicht ins meer abtreibt.
da kann dir allerdings mefoman mehr zu sagen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2002)

Ich glaube ihr versteht mich falsch. Ich gegrüsse  immer neue Leute beim BB-Cup. Nur sollten diese schon etwas Erfahrungen mit einem BB gemacht haben. Der Veranstalter ist zwar mit 3 oder mehr Sicherungsbooten dabei, nur er kann nicht auf alle 40 bis 50 BBangler gleichzeitig aufpassen. Sind von den 40 Leuten 10 Anfänger und sitzen alle diese &quot;Anfänger&quot; zum ersten mal in einem BB dann könnte schon was passieren. Erfahrene BBangler bekommen in der Regel keine Panik, wenn das BB mal platzt, sollte ja nie passieren! Sage nur einfach: Anfänger sollten sich mindestens 3 Ausfahrten vorher vertraut gemacht haben mit ihrem BB. Ansonsten ist der Veranstalter evtl. überlastet und die Frau wird Witwe! zeige gerne anderen Anglern was und lerne auch noch gerne dazu!Man lernt ja nie aus! Und Mikefish kann auch nur die Rettungskräfte rufen oder per Telefon bescheidsagen, wenn was passiert. Dafür ist das Wasser zu tief.
Mir geht es bei dieser Veranstaltung nicht um einen Platz, sondern nur um den Spaßfaktor dabeizusein und alte Angelkollegne wiederzusehen und neue kennenzulernen! :m


----------



## Angleremmy (17. September 2002)

Leider haben sich die Überlegungen ,ob Teilnahme &quot;ja oder nein&quot; eh erledigt.
Ich werde aus mehreren Gründen nicht teilnehmen können.
Das heißt aber auch,daß sich beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr dieses Problem stellt--bis zum nächsten Mal werde ich viel geübt haben !
Ich werde jetzt mal beginnen auf einem See in Frankreich(sofern dies erlaubt ist)(Mittersheim) erste Erfahrungen im BB zu sammeln und im Frühjahr werde ich dann öfter mal an der Ostsee auftauchen. :a 
Evtl. könnte ich es noch Ende Oktober -Anfang November noch schaffen,ein paar Tage zur Ostsee zu kommen,aber ist es da dann nicht schon so kalt,daß man Erfrierungen hat,wenn man aus dem Wasser kommt;und kann man dann überhaupt noch etwas fangen(Hornhecht ist dann ja z.B.nicht da).
Meerforelle???
Am wahrscheinlichsten ja wohl noch Dorsche,aber es wäre schon schön noch einen Anreiz zu haben,mal was neues fangen zu können. :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2002)

@ Angellemmy
Wenn Du mal an der Küste bist, kannst Dich ja mal melden. Wenn ich Zeit habe und das Wetter es zuläßt, dann fahre ich gerne mit Dir raus. Lebensversicherung muß Du nur auf meinen Namen abschließen! Scherz beiseite! Wetter können wir uns dann aber aussuchen und Termin auch! Und im November ist das Wasser kaum unter 6°C ! Ist also Badewannenwasser!   Die Dorsche beißen dann, Butts auch und evtl. ne Mefo! Wollen wir mal schaun. Frieren tut man nicht., ist nur eine Frage der Wathose und der Unterwäsche und der Handschuhe(Am besten Dicke Wollhandschuhe und darüber einfache dicke Gummihandschuhe aus dem Baumarkt und das ganze verklebt!). Länger als 2-3 Stunden im Winter würde ich aber nicht durchgehend draußen bleiben! Dann friert langsam die Nase ab!


----------



## Angleremmy (17. September 2002)

@Bellyboatangler
Danke fürs Angebot!
Melde mich auf jeden Fall ,wenn ich es schaffe zur Ostsee zu kommen.
Werde es ein paar Tage vorher wohl ankündigen und nach einem geeigneten Plätzchen Fragen-irgendein Strand ,an dem nicht soviel los ist(aber wahrscheinlich kann man Anfang Nov.nicht mehr von &quot;viel los&quot; sprechen.

Ok -freue mich schon drauf  :z  :z 
und ich sag früh genug Bescheid


----------



## Mefo (18. September 2002)

Wenn das Wasser weiterhin so schnell abkühlt ,werden wir bestimmt gute Dorschbedingungen beim BB-Cup vorfinden.Hatte da erst so meine Befürchtungen das die Temperaturen noch zu hoch wären.Aber in den letztn 7 Tagen ist die Wassertemperatur von 22° auf 17° gefallen. Bis zum 06.10.

Gruß Richard


----------



## Mefo (5. Oktober 2002)

Habe eben die Nachricht von Franky´s bekommen das der BB Cup Morgen wegen dem Starken Wind ausfällt.( :e SCHEI.....WETTER :e )NEUER TERMIN 20.10.2002 Gleicher Ort und Zeit .Habe mich schon bis in die Haarspizen vorbereitet und dann so was .Nun ja dann bis in zwei Wochen.

Gruß aus Plön #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute.

Na da habe ich aber Glück gehabt, das ich heute abend hier noch ins AB geschaut habe.   
Bin ja erst gerade heute abend aus Langeland gekommen und wäre auch wahrscheinlich morgen nicht zum BB-Cup gefahren, denn bei dem Wind ? Nee ! Und dann auch noch aus Nord-Ost !

*DANKE *  für die Info  :m


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2002)

hab heute bei Frankys Angelshop angerufen#x 
es sind noch Plätze für den 20.11. frei
am Dienstag muß ich sowieso in die Gegend und dann fahr ich da vorbei und meld mich wohl an.
dann ist meine Erstwasserung eben gleich beim BB-Cup.
ein besseren Zeitpunkt zum Tricks abgucken gibts wohl kaum.
mfg Ace


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace

Kannst Dich an meiner Seite einklingen.
BBangler will das ja nicht  

ich denke wir werden schon Spass haben und Fische wird´s wohl auch noch geben :m 

Bis denne........


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2002)

alles Klar Mike - dein Angebot nehm ich dankend an:m


----------



## Maddin (9. Oktober 2002)

@Ace #h 
ich schliesse mich Mike an! Wir nehmen dich dann in die Zange :q


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2002)

super Maddin, dann kann ja gornix mehr schief gehen zwischen 2 Vollblutprofis :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Oktober 2002)

ÄÄää Leute wann ist denn nun dieser Cup? Mefo schreibt da was von &quot;verschoben auf den 20.10. und Ace schreibt das er sich für den 20.11. angemeldet hat.
Oder gibts gar mehrere von diesen Cup`s? #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Oktober 2002)

@ Jörg

Definitiv *20.10.  *  :m


----------



## Mefo (10. Oktober 2002)

@Jörg
ACE sitzt bestimmt vor seim NEUEN aufgepumten BB und träumt von heißen Drill´s  :q  :q  :q , da kann sich ja mal ein Fehlerteufel einschleichen. :q  :q Also Jörg habe Nachsicht mit Ace ,ich kann es ja verstehen :m 
Bis zum BB-Cup am 20.10.2002
Gruß aus Plön #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Oktober 2002)

Klar kann ich das nachsehen.
Ace ist doch bestimmt so hibbelig das er glatt die Tasten beim Schreiben verwechselt hat. :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Oktober 2002)

Genauso geht mir das auch immer.   :q  :q


----------



## Ace (10. Oktober 2002)

mann seid ihr gemein, jetzt zieht ihr hier über den übernervösen noch Möchtegern BB-Angler her   :q  :q  :q 
*Ich will endlich auf´s wasser mit dem Ding* (Flossen hab ich jetzt übrigends, passen sogar) :z 
Aber Ihr habt recht ich mein natürlich den 20.10. #t  :m 

@Jörg: kommst du jetzt auch, dascha gut denn kenn ich ja wenigstens ´n paar und komm mir nich so ganz verloren vor :q 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Oktober 2002)

@ Maddin und Mikefish
Keine Angst ich löse euch auch mal ab und nehme Ace in die Zange! Irgendeiner muß ja mal auf den Neuling aufpassen, wenn ihr die Fangplätze sucht! Ich komm dann vorbei und fische mit Ace die Fische vor eure Nase weg! :m 
Will Sonntag morgen mal zum Probefischen mit dem BB an die Küste, wer dazu noch Lust und  Zeit hat, kann sich ja mal hier melden! Wenn der Wind es zulässt! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2002)

@ BBangler

...tjaaaaaaa, wenn der Wind es zulässt   #h 

Ich vermute mal das wir am 20. auch noch Probleme damit haben werden ;+


----------



## Mefo (11. Oktober 2002)

Nun mal halblang mit den Wetterprognosen.Werde beim Wetter macher ein gutes Wort einlegen. :q   :g Dachte so Wind aus Nord/West in Stärke 2 bis 3 bei klarem Himmel mit 5 Std. Sonne.Also vergesst die Sonnenschutzcreme nicht :q   :g   :g 


Guß aus Plön  #h


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2002)

> Ich vermute mal das wir am 20. auch noch Probleme damit haben werden


Ihr macht mir ja Mut, Wenn mir dieser Versuch jetzt durch den da oben auch noch zunichte gemacht wird, geb ich auf   :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2002)

Ach Ace das wird schon klappen.  
Nur Windstill wird es gerade nicht sein. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Oktober 2002)

Wollte ja morgen los, das wird mal wieder nix. Windstärke 6 aus Boen bis 8. da bleib ich lieber zuhause. Und dann soll er noch OSO wehen. Abends soll der Wind allerdings abflauen auf 2-3. Allerdings erst ab 19:00!  :c  

Wehe der Wind bläst am 20.10 noch so, dann kann der Verantwortliche  &quot;Mikefish&quot; ne extra Ladung Grillwürste von mir auf den Grill schmeißen! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Oktober 2002)

@ BBangler

Also so wie sich das entwickelt, wird das am 20.10. voll der goile BB-Tag :q  :m  :q 
Es soll viel weniger Wind kommen, ach was sag ich, die ganze Wetterlage wird sich beruhigen am Sonntag.   

Mal sehen ob es auch Fische gibt? An irgendwen müssen die 10 Preise ja vergeben werden.  :g 

Also meine Herren: Das Belly Boat aufgepustet, die Flossen fest angeschnallt, Rolle gut geölt, nen scharfen Haken dran und rauf auf die Ostsee !!  #h


----------



## Maddin (17. Oktober 2002)

@Mike

Auf jeden Fall stimmt (laut jetzigen Voraussagen) die Wind*richtung*! 

Wenn wir uns dann durch die Netze durchgeschnitten....ähm 
sorry....durchgekämpft haben sehen wir weiter......


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2002)

Das Wetter scheint sich zu beruhigen, 
aber Momentan hab ich Schüttelfrost und leicht Fieber
meine Teilnahme steht in Frage :c , aber noch ist nix verloren...absagen tu ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Maddin (18. Oktober 2002)

@Ace

Fliederbeersaft mit Zucker und nen Schuss Zitrone, ab ins Bett und schön schwitzen.....Gute Besserung!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Oktober 2002)

Ohh Mann Ace......seh zu das Du wieder Fit wirst! :m  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
Werde wieder fit bis Sonntag. 
Wind soll morgens aus W 3-4; mittags aus NW 4-5 und abends aus W 3 kommen!

Welcher Strand angesagt ist, brauch ich nicht zu sagen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Oktober 2002)

@ All

*BB-Cup ist für dieses Jahr ABGESAGT !!*  
Leider lassen es Wind und vorallem Strömungverhältnisse um Fehmarn nicht zu, das man gefahrlos mit dem BB raus kann.

Es kam gerade ein Rundruf von Franky´s Angelshop 
Er wird im Frühjahr 2003 einen neuen Termin ansetzen und allen rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen.

Schade, schade...... aber besser ist das vielleicht.
*Sicherheit geht vor!*


----------



## Mefo (19. Oktober 2002)

Kann mich Dir nur anschließen.Habe mich schon gefreut euch persönlich kennen zu lernen aber wir haben ja noch den 02.11 zur Auswahl.Hoffentlich ist uns der Wettergott dann etwas wohlgesonnener.

Gruß aus Plön  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leute!
Das tut mir sehr Leid für euch. Aber es ist warscheinlich besser so denn ihr sollt ja alle noch ein wenig länger das Anglerboard bereichern und wenn ihr draußen auf der Ostsee herumtreibt geht das nicht. 
Also lasst mal nicht die Köpfe hängen. Das Wetter wird auch wieder besser und dann könnt ihr ja loslegen. Zwar ohne Cup aber Just for Fun ist doch eh besser. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Oktober 2002)

@ All

noch mal hoch geholt, zur Erinnerung.
Nicht das doch noch Einer hinfährt.   


@ Jörg
Jau sehe ich auch so.  :m 
Besser ist das.


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2002)

Schade hm, naja Fit wäre ich wieder geworden  
naja mal sehen ob ich es irgendwann nochmal schaffe, mit meiner BB-Tour ;+ 
hab ja ab heute 2 wochen Urlaub
die 2.Woche bin ich in der Nähe von Schwerin, vielleicht fahr ich mal Rtg.Meschendorf und probier es da, wenn das Wetter passt, mal sehen.

sonst bleibt als letzte Chance der 2.11. :z


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Oktober 2002)

So ein Mist, habe mich gestern noch über den PC gemacht und die GPS- Daten eingegeben! :m 

Habt ihr nicht Lust morgen mal mit Wathose, Watkescher und Watstock ins Wasser zugehen und die Mefos und Dorsche zu ärgern? Natürlich ohne BB! Wathose hat ja nun mal jeder von euch und Zeit für morgen auch! :m Werde es morgen früh mal probieren. Wer kommt von euch mit?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Oktober 2002)

Keine Chance Christian.  

Der Wind soll aus Nordwest um 6 kommen und dann am Tag auf Nord drehen und weiterhin mit 6 pusten.
Nee da fliegt mir die Grillkohle aus der Grillschüssel! :q 
Viel Spass für Dich  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Oktober 2002)

Hast schon mal ablandig geangelt?!  Bei Windstärke 6 gibt es auch andere Strände! Nicht nur immer Westseite beangeln! :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace, gib mal Laut wenn du in meine Richtung kommst. Vieleicht hab ich ja grade Zeit.


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2002)

@Jörg
alles klar mach ich deine Nr.hab ich ja :m

@Christian
nette Idee aber wenn die Bedingungen eh nicht so optimal sind kurrier ich lieber meine erkältung richtig aus
aber du fährst ja öfter mal hoch, nächstes mal bestimmt


----------



## Maddin (19. Oktober 2002)

@Christian
Ich werde morgen meinen Kuttertermin wahr nehmen.....BB fällt aus und ich geh aufn Kutter.....Gottohgott....ich seh schon die Wellen.... #t


----------

